# One smoking Mini!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some picks of the Nub Mini from an Nub event at Serious Cigars in Houston last week. In the pics is myself in the Mini and Cypress (Houston's Sam) At one point we thought it was going to rain so instead of putting the top up Sam just parked the car inside! Once inside when Sam wasn't looking I performed a Nub Stand on the hood


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice car


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's funny that the NUB Mini fit through the door of the B&M :biggrin:

Great car and Nubstand


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - looks like a lot of fun! Did Sam drive the car into the store of did a couple of you just pick it up?:lol:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics thanks for posting.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Great pics - looks like a lot of fun! Did Sam drive the car into the store of did a couple of you just pick it up?:lol:


He drove it. I took video with Sam's cam so it may end up on NubLive one day.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

ha! talk about 'executive parking' spots... :biggrin:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet ride there!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice ride


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for posting the pics...looks like a great time. a nub stand on the mini cooper...aka the nub mobile


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looks as good as austin powers' mini


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

So does the car come with a built in humi?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

nice pics!


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for taking pictures of my car. It's good to see that it's still in good shape. After October, you guys will have to come to Atlanta to look at it.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Frank, don't scratch the paint on MY Mini. HA HA. The drawing is only a few days from my birthday. I will be in H-Town again for my birthday in October so we need to get together for a HERF. James No they won't have to come to Atlanta to see it after October but Illinois. HA HA. Best of Luck to you on the drawing as well. Flint


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm always ready for a herf Flint!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sweet car.


----------

